# Dealerships!!



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Not saying all are bad but feel sorry for this chap who's had his car wrecked.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2567649/Mechanic-causes-thousands-pounds-worth-damage-car-driving-bonnet-elevated-vehicle-owner-went-40-lightbulb.html#article-2567649


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, that is some serious idiocy going on in that dealership!! 

I know no where is perfect and we all make mistakes but that's pretty significant.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

What a shame. Bet that Zafria is in a state too, the jacking points will be mangled.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thats bad, but 40 quid for a light bulb?!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> thats bad, but 40 quid for a light bulb?!


Not sure about the Insignia, but some bulbs are difficult to change. The price of a bulb then labour will see £40 come up quickly.

Pretty daft to crash a car like that.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Another example of the "nobody gives a toss" world we live in today.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

All I can say is there is plenty of ****** being spouted in that article.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Doesn't just happen at dealerships.

There was a guy a couple of years ago on another forum I visit who had an absolutely mint condition Robin Reliant. 

The garage claimed it fell off the lift (owner thinks they rolled it while driving it), cost to fix was around the 20k mark.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Driving the car with forwards with the bonnet up!  ..... as you do!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Doesn't just happen at dealerships.
> 
> There was a guy a couple of years ago on another forum I visit who had an absolutely mint condition Robin Reliant.
> 
> The garage claimed it fell off the lift (owner thinks they rolled it while driving it), cost to fix was around the 20k mark.


Poor wee Robin, was it all fixed for him?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Clowns :wall:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> thats bad, but 40 quid for a light bulb?!


Renault used to charge an hours labour to change a headlight bulb in the Megane IIs. Used to remove the bumper so was in the region of £100!! :doublesho:doublesho



DMH-01 said:


> Doesn't just happen at dealerships.
> 
> There was a guy a couple of years ago on another forum I visit who had an absolutely mint condition Robin Reliant.
> 
> The garage claimed it fell off the lift (owner thinks they rolled it while driving it), cost to fix was around the 20k mark.


Was that on ClioSport.net? I'm sure I remember that story.

They tried to make out it fell off a ramp when they'd blatantly taken it for a drive and rolled it. Totally knackered the car and custom paint job etc. Was the poor blokes pride and joy.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Id want a new car. Wouldnt be trusting them to fix it as id be carrying my kids round in it


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

possul said:


> Id want a new car. Wouldnt be trusting them to fix it as id be carrying my kids round in it


Or get a trusted bodyshop of his choice fix it at Vauxhall's expence!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't be happy to take a car back that was damaged to that level & even repaired I would never be happy. 

If I was the owner, I'd tell em not to bother repairing it and that I'd want a new car or one of the same value as his Insignia based on a non damaged one & taking all his factors into consideration.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I bet the car owner has been inundated with calls from solicitors looking to take up his case if Vx don't replace on at least a like for like basis.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I must be seeing this a different way, yes what's happened is wrong, yes the amount they have offered might be too low to replace it but to say I won't have it back because it's unsafe is being silly, it's probably been repaired before he gad the car. If he saw what goes on in bodyshops he might get an understanding of a repair process. I do do see a 
Little bit of greed creeping in. Either have it repaired and agree that it's a quality repair, if that doesn't work then ask for a like for like replacement.

I wonder how long the bulb had been blown for and if it passed its winter check.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

At the end of the day it was an accident.

Just like an accident on the road, the insurance will put the car back to how it was prior to the accident.

Can't see any chance of getting a refund or exchange.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

andystevens said:


> Or get a trusted bodyshop of his choice fix it at Vauxhall's expence!!


Yeah should of gone with that option first!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Kerr said:


> At the end of the day it was an accident.
> 
> Just like an accident on the road, the insurance will put the car back to how it was prior to the accident.


Very well, but why should the man have to claim on his insurance (assuming he is) when he wasn't even in the car or driving?! That is going to affect his premium surely next time renewal comes through no fault of his own.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> I must be seeing this a different way, yes what's happened is wrong, yes the amount they have offered might be too low to replace it but to say I won't have it back because it's unsafe is being silly, it's probably been repaired before he gad the car. If he saw what goes on in bodyshops he might get an understanding of a repair process. I do do see a
> Little bit of greed creeping in. Either have it repaired and agree that it's a quality repair, if that doesn't work then ask for a like for like replacement.
> 
> I wonder how long the bulb had been blown for and if it passed its winter check.


That is totally true, can't see why the car couldn't be returned to roadworthy standard, there isn't really that much damage, though it's hard to tell with the bonnet still up how much of the roof has been compromised. It's still not a massive repair job anyway.

£4k offer is spot on for an 09 2.0 CDTi 160 SRi hatch as a trade-in, so not an unfair offer, room for negotiation sure, but it's a used car, not 135 point checked approved, so from the dealers pov, offer trade price, not forecourt price is acceptable; the most you'd get for that car would be £5750 anyway, so the guy would be out of pocket cos cars depreciate 

The principle for me is the fact that it happened in the first place, what a tool, I know it happens but come on, it doesn't take much to close the bonnet first, how much time does it really save? Ridiculous thing to do, but I don't think the dealers are handling it too unfairly yet. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really feel for the guy  I guess i must be lucky to have a good friend and mechanic to look after my car.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote - Mr Langley, a project manager from Wawne, said he chose the dealership because he felt it would give him greater peace of mind despite its relatively high prices.
He said he would have replaced the bulb himself if he had not been offered a free 'winter health check' as a follow-up from his last servicing.

So by his own admission , He could have changed the bulb himself but because he was offered a FREE winter health check he decided to let them change the bulb for £40 , Am I missing something there if it was a FREE health check as a courtesy from a last service why pay £40 to change a bulb ? Must have money to burn


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't get what's to report on in that article. The garage made a mistake (albeit a really stupid one) which resulted in damage to a customers car. The damage is not that substantial, new windscreen (£200), repairs to dents in the roof (say £500), new bonnet (say £700). They have agreed that they will fix the damage free of charge, which means that the garage will likely be claiming on their own insurance policy and the customers insurance will be completely unaffected. They've given him a courtesy car as well whilst his is damaged and awaiting repair. Yes it's annoying and unfortunate, but these things do happen.


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

From my own personal experience of this particular garage they don't inspire confidence. I once bought a Vauxhall Movano from them, I called to book it in for it's first service and no one in the garage had a clue what a Movano was ?!!?! There was one outside on their forecourt FFS! Another example I took my VXR8 there for a key to be coded only to be told 'that is not a vauxhall model' erm pop your head outside and check the badge, unbelievable !


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Very well, but why should the man have to claim on his insurance (assuming he is) when he wasn't even in the car or driving?! That is going to affect his premium surely next time renewal comes through no fault of his own.


Will be off the garage's own insurance.



CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> That is totally true, can't see why the car couldn't be returned to roadworthy standard, there isn't really that much damage, though it's hard to tell with the bonnet still up how much of the roof has been compromised. It's still not a massive repair job anyway.
> 
> £4k offer is spot on for an 09 2.0 CDTi 160 SRi hatch as a trade-in, so not an unfair offer, room for negotiation sure, but it's a used car, not 135 point checked approved, so from the dealers pov, offer trade price, not forecourt price is acceptable; the most you'd get for that car would be £5750 anyway, so the guy would be out of pocket cos cars depreciate
> 
> The principle for me is the fact that it happened in the first place, what a tool, I know it happens but come on, it doesn't take much to close the bonnet first, how much time does it really save? Ridiculous thing to do, but I don't think the dealers are handling it too unfairly yet. :thumb:


But to put him back in the same as he was before (09 2.0 160 SRi) will cost him £5750, slightly unfair if they're offering him £4k.

But (and typical of the DailyFail!) He's come across like he's out screw the dealer and come out a lot better than he was before. Looking at the roof damage it wont need welded or anything like that, just pushed out and smoothed over. New bonnet and screen, prob under £1000 cost to the dealer.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

the guys being an utter tool . the way hes going on about safety and such as if the cars been tottalled .thats not a hard repair for a decent bodyshop , he should let them fix it and expect a little on top for inconvenience . way thats written is as if he should be offered a new car lol


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> Renault used to charge an hours labour to change a headlight bulb in the Megane IIs. Used to remove the bumper so was in the region of £100!! :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Was that on ClioSport.net? I'm sure I remember that story.
> 
> They tried to make out it fell off a ramp when they'd blatantly taken it for a drive and rolled it. Totally knackered the car and custom paint job etc. Was the poor blokes pride and joy.


Notorious the Megane 2 headlight bulbs are to replace. Although when you know what you're doing it takes less than a minute. The dealers that were taking bumpers off were just ripping customers off.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

as has been said, mechanic was a bit of a wally for moving the car in that way, but this story reads like the guy is trying to get a brand new car for the price of his old one. Vauxhall have offered everything I would expect them to do at no extra cost to himself.

Seems fair to me. ALTHOUGH - maybe if it had happened to us this thread would be called "dealer wrote off my car now refuse to give me a brand new Bentley as a replacement"


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Why would the guy be out of pocket, the Dealer messed up. 
If you try to PX a damaged car they take of a grant, before they even have looked. 
The Dealer should be the one being out of the pocket!
The Guy is pictured by the mail or is greedy, and his safety claims don't touch reality. 
But good customer service is not offering absolute minimum as PX or repair without any compensation for the extra depreciation. 
I would bleed a dealer empty and would fight all the way to the courts only out principle. 
Dealers in the UK charge you the highest prices in Europe, so they should give the best of service, they are specialists, we pay over the top for them so show than how good they are.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

does anybody know the out come of this case ?
would be interesting to see if the car got repaired and he kept it


----------

